# HTML help



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Question about borders:
How do I write the HTML to enable a border around my entire web page?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Not sure if you mean more of a graphic type border with color or just a simple border?

One way maybe to make a table and have your whole page be in on TD.

All "<"'s are changed to ( so I can disply this. It expands it's height to whatever you use use of the page.

(BODY)

(TABLE BORDER=4 bordercolor="red" width="100%" height="100%")(tr)
(td nowrap)This may or may not work.(br)But I'll give it a try.(P)(CENTER)Testing!(/CENTER)(/td)
(/tr)
(/table)(p)


```
<BODY>

<TABLE BORDER=4 bordercolor="red" width="100%" height="100%"><tr>
<td nowrap>This may or may not work.<br>But I'll give it a try.<P><CENTER>Testing!</CENTER></td>
</tr>
</table><p>
```
PS I tried adding the bordercolor="red" and it worked in NS too!


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

check the CSS commands and see if they can make page borders...

otherwise, take bassetman's advice, BUT, make sure you add a table border color (which might not work in NS), AND you have to add CSS commands to give the margins around the whole page a property of 0 (they typically have margins of around 2-5 pixels or so, depending on the browser ..


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I think that CSS is going to be the up and coming thing, but I have probs with it in NS 

John


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Here is a barebones guide to HTML that has options.
The border color stuff is about 2/3 rds the way down the page.

A pretty handy reference. 

John


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks Guys!
Good job.

Paul,
http://mgwebsites.com


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

YW 

John


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey any idea how to round the corners??


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to use images in that instance.


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

your gonna need to use images as Rockn said. being that your website is doing webhosting, i suggest doing some reading for more help?

www.htmlforums.com (good html forums site)
www.htmlgoodies.com

those are a couple off the top of my head ....

suggest reading alot on CSS also..thatll be of help too ..


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks, 

Your right I need to do alot more reading. I spent alot of dinero
"investing" in web software....Ba-hum-bug......There ain't no free lunch!

Your help is well appreiciated 

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

These websites gave me a bunch of ideas too.

good luck

http://wp.netscape.com/assist/net_sites/bg/backgrounds.html

http://www.tashian.com/htmlguide/index.html

http://build.tripod.lycos.com/tools/script_library/index.html


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Millergroup, you may want to add a couple of TR's belown your welcome (or P's) so that 
your next graphic doesn't "eat into" your Welcome.

Lookin' good otherwise!

John


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

hey Rockin', I sent a email via tech guy. don't know if you got it.
The welcome is a swf file (flash), I don't have netscape and the graphics don't seem to eat into each other in IE. But please explain what you ment by adding tr's. Can't find it in my book. Can you suggest a good down to earth HTML book that can educate a dummy like me? (not HTML for dummies though)

Regards,
Paul


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

www.htmlgoodies.com a good website to learn from...

other ways of learning, look at source code of other various sites (small ones though, not ones like www.microsoft.com or anything liket hat)

tr is another row

row1
row2
row3

the table function goes like this: (without the < and >)

table
tr td row1text /td /tr
tr td row2text /td /tr
/table


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

Just a reference. If you want to post HTML code (or anything 'web') then you should do it in the [ php ] tags.

eg.

```
<b>This is bold.</b><i>This is italic.</i>
```
It shows the parsed HTML, not the code.


```
[B]This is bold.[/B][I]This is italic.[/I]
```
That showed the code, not the finished product


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

yea, i just figured that out...oh well ...


----------

